# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Τεχνικός ηλεκτρολόγος/ηλεκτρονικός για εταιρεία συστημάτων Α.Π.Ε.

## genesis

Εμπορική - τεχνική εταιρεία με έδρα στο Κερατσίνι που ασχολείται με εισαγωγές και πωλήσεις (χονδρικής και λιανικής), σχεδιασμό και εγκαταστάσεις ενεργειακών συστημάτων (φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα off-grid/grid-tied, συστήματα back-up, υβριδικά συστήματα εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας, κλπ), αναζητά τεχνικό με γνώσεις ηλεκτρολογίας ή/και ηλεκτρονικής.

*Απαραίτητα:*
- Πτυχίο ηλεκτρολογίας ή ηλεκτρονικής
- Καλή γνώση αγγλικών γραπτά και προφορικά
- Ευχέρεια στην χρήση Η/Υ
- Δίπλωμα οδήγησης αυτοκινήτου
- Δυνατότητα ταξιδιών και διανυκτέρευσης εκτός έδρας (ολιγοήμερα και όχι πολύ συχνά)
- Διάθεση για μάθηση, εξέλιξη και εργασία
- Ομαδικό πνεύμα

*Επιθυμητά:*
- Εργασιακή εμπειρία στο ίδιο ή παρεμφερές αντικείμενο
- Ευχέρεια στην επικοινωνία γραπτά και προφορικά
- Γνώσεις ή εμπειρία πωλήσεων/marketing/internet marketing θα ληφθούν υπόψη

*Προσφέρεται**:*
- Βασικό πακέτο αποδοχών και ασφάλισης + έξτρα 
- Συνεχής εκπαίδευση/ενημέρωση στον σχετικό εξοπλισμό και τεχνολογία
- Δυνατότητες εξέλιξης
- Φιλικό περιβάλλον εργασίας (πενθήμερη απασχόληση - 8ωρο)

Αποστολή βιογραφικών: info@electrotech.gr

----------

